

Show HN: HTML5 Flash Warning Fix for YouTube - niftylettuce
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/html5-flash-warning-fix-f/ipdkokhdeppifjgcmhbfgmjmdllfpkln

======
niftylettuce
Use the Source Luke: [https://github.com/niftylettuce/youtube-html5-flash-
warning-...](https://github.com/niftylettuce/youtube-html5-flash-warning-fix)

------
jerrya
So I like this extension as I _prefer_ html5 videos.

But here is a video that either has no html5 version, or for some reason the
extension is failing to find it.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9uVRvilzyG4&feature=play...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9uVRvilzyG4&feature=player_embedded)
(a video of Kelly Clarkson singing to Star Trek stuff (that popped up in the
sidebar.))

I am not sure what the appropriate behavior is -- I think if there is no html5
video, I would prefer to see the flash video, but with the extension loaded,
there is just a warning that the video is restricted from playback.

~~~
niftylettuce
basically the extension takes the embed script and uses Zepto (or jQuery for
the other extensions I'm releasing now) to replace the flash warning vid box
with the embedded script set to fixed width/height

~~~
jQueryIsAwesome
The implementation is just wrong; this extension will prevent the playback of
any video that have playback disabled for third-party websites; because using
an iframe makes youtube believes that you are watching the video on another
site.

~~~
niftylettuce
hmm

~~~
jQueryIsAwesome
1) Don't call me bro; I am pretty sure we are not relatives.

2) You don't understood what i said; when you change #watch-player for an
iframe it wrongly believes you are watching it from a third-party website when
in fact you are watching it from youtube.com itself. So many videos become
unwatchable because those are configured to be watched only in youtube.com

Example: <http://i.imgur.com/TZpWp.jpg> (Translation: EMG doesn't want you to
watch this outside youtube.com)

~~~
niftylettuce
pull requests welcome

~~~
jQueryIsAwesome
Forking the project would take more time than starting from scratch; wish is
something that needs to be done anyway.

And this is a healthy reminder that when you mess with someone else platform
without an actual API you have to test a lot... because you don't understand
anything about the implementation; not to mention it could change anytime
(especially something as experimental as HTML5 video tag).

~~~
niftylettuce
this was a quick hack

~~~
jQueryIsAwesome
This is getting silly so this is my last answer:

1) It doesn't work in Youtube.com itself and it doesn't have anything to do
with copyright but with the uploaders preferences (but yes, song owners
sometimes enforce this setting on behalf of other users).

2) Many music videos are disabled; so call this a patch is technically
inaccurate because it probably disables more videos than it enables wish is
something that makes "gets the job done" a debatable statement.

3) To point out a bug doesn't mean I am willing or able to fix it; that is not
how open-source works anyway.

~~~
arrakeen
chill bro

------
lukeholder
Or just visit <http://www.youtube.com/html5> and set your options to html5 all
the thing.

~~~
niftylettuce
nope. that doesn't work :)

even applying &html5=1 to video GET query strings doesn't work either on most
videos

i took this screenshot <http://i.imgur.com/GYhj4.png> \- which shows that
html5 trial enabled still doesn't fix the issue, the only fix is the extension
right now :)

~~~
lukeholder
works for me!

~~~
niftylettuce
are you using chrome? have you tried multiple videos? do you have flash
disabled?

edit: i've confirmed with multiple users that this extension is the only
solution to chrome w/flash disabled

~~~
lukeholder
send me any link.

------
afhof
Please port this to Firefox! The /only/ time I open up Chrome is to view a
Youtube link someone sent me.

~~~
cake
I've decided I won't install the flash player plugin anymore.

So it's neither on my home or work computer and I just have to use Chrome for
some of the Youtube or Vimeo videos.

------
Nux
This seems only for Chrome. Any recommendations for Firefox?

------
vamur
Finally, HTML5 for Youtube that works on all videos. Not sure why it's taking
Google so long to move Youtube to HTML5.

------
mauricesvay
How about a Safari extension?

~~~
niftylettuce
check back here in like 10 minutes or so

edit: just waiting a few more mins on the CSR stuff

------
niftylettuce
well, crossrider is taking a while to update the latest package, i will post
back as soon once its done.

extensions soon to be released: \- firefox \- safari \- internet explorer

